# St. Patty's Day CB Giveaway! Winners announced!



## dvsDave (Mar 15, 2010)

Enter Here

Contest Runs thru 11:59PM PDT on Wednesday, March 17th, 2010.
Winners will be announced Thursday March 18th, 2010.

Prizes Include:
Setwear EZ-Fit and EZ-Fit2 gloves (Large Size), Osram DOT-it Backstage Blue light, and a Pelican i1010 iPod case in Black.




Contest Prizes Sponsored By


Contest Void where Prohibited​


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 15, 2010)

How exciting!


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 16, 2010)

Does my age really matter?


----------



## rochem (Mar 16, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> Does my age really matter?



Seconded. Can you explain the significance of the age question? Will this have an effect on who can win the giveaway?


----------



## avkid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm.....it asked If I was 21 or not.
Does that mean free liquor for the winner????


----------



## cprted (Mar 16, 2010)

I suspect it has to do with lottery and gaming laws.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 16, 2010)

There _may_ be a prize for those 21 and older that we haven't gotten confirmation of yet. I just wanted to make sure, that if the prize came, that we would already know who was eligible for it or not.


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 16, 2010)

I just want to say thanks for offering this giveaway! CB Rocks!


----------



## jwl868 (Mar 16, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> ...Contest Runs thru 11:59PM PST..



What - they didn't change their clocks for daylight saving time?

Joe


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 16, 2010)

jwl868 said:


> What - they didn't change their clocks for daylight saving time?
> 
> Joe



You are right, that should read PDT or just Pacific


----------



## aminorking (Mar 17, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> There _may_ be a prize for those 21 and older that we haven't gotten confirmation of yet. I just wanted to make sure, that if the prize came, that we would already know who was eligible for it or not.



I am over eighteen and in the UK (18 is the legal age), do i count please ?


Yay for CB giveaway!


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 17, 2010)

Whooo I wonder who will win?
Cool idea on this giveaway indeed!


----------



## zuixro (Mar 17, 2010)

<-- wants to win. I need some new gloves. I wonder if that iPod case will fit my Droid...


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the Motorola Droid and my wife has the HTC Eris. I tried each and both were too long to fit.

According to Pelican it's only guaranteed to fit any "1st or 2nd generation iPod®, Nano, and Shuffle™"


----------



## chris325 (Mar 17, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> There _may_ be a prize for those 21 and older that we haven't gotten confirmation of yet. I just wanted to make sure, that if the prize came, that we would already know who was eligible for it or not.




aminorking said:


> I am over eighteen and in the UK (18 is the legal age), do i count please ?
> 
> 
> Yay for CB giveaway!



That previous post from Dave should answer your question. (Dang... I don't qualify for the possible "over 21" prize. Sounds interesting...)


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry guys, the prize didn't come thru, maybe we will offer it in a future contest. (Oh yes, this is just the beginning!) 

Since it will be 3am on the East Coast when the contest ends, I'll post the winners tomorrow.


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 18, 2010)

chris325 said:


> That previous post from Dave should answer your question. (Dang... I don't qualify for the possible "over 21" prize. Sounds interesting...)



21 or older in body or in mind?


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 18, 2010)

*St. Patty's Day CB Giveaway Winners!*




All the entries were downloaded to an excel sheet, I then hid the usernames, assigned a number to each entry and used Randomizer.org to pick the winners.

Winners are, (in no particular order)

seanandkate
rochem
bull
*lightingguru44*

Congratulations to all the winners!​


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2010)

What, no ping pong balls with numbers?
Dave's obviously new to the lottery business.


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 18, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how many folks entered?


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 18, 2010)

Another question: do we *not *have to be members to praticipate in the contest?


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 18, 2010)

between 4 and 9000 people entered the contest  , and for some contests, yes you have to have a CB username. Some contests will not have this requirement, but some will require you to post to the site so you will have to have a login.


----------



## photoatdv (Mar 19, 2010)

So which of them got which prize?


----------



## bull (Mar 19, 2010)

Well... I got the pelican case. (If I wasn't supposed to say that for some reason... please don't hesitate to delete this message)


----------



## seanandkate (Mar 20, 2010)

Gloves comin' my way !


----------



## rochem (Mar 20, 2010)

And I got the Osram Blue Dot light.


----------

